# Joining up



## curriedb11 (29 Jul 2011)

Okay here's the deal. I'm turning 17 on August 12. I'll be going into grade 12 after this summer and I'm wondering on if I should apply this summer/year or wait until the day I graduate.

If I apply this April when the jobs open up do I tell the recruiter I've graduated or do I explain to them that I'll have graduated in time for BMQ(I'm unsure when it is.. But I'll graduate June 28)?


----------



## curriedb11 (29 Jul 2011)

I forgot to mention that I'm going to be applying for infantry. I'm hardset on this and don't want to apply for any other position.

Also I have no prior background in the reserves or cadets(I'm unsure if this affects anything).


----------



## medicineman (29 Jul 2011)

If you say you have graduated and you haven't, that's called lying on an application, and is frowned upon, ie - chargeable offense under the National Defence Act.  Besides, they'll want to see proof of that.  Be up front with them and see how it goes...they'll likely initiate the application for you, but you'll find you won't be all that competetive until you graduate.

MM


----------



## curriedb11 (29 Jul 2011)

I'm new to the forums and don't know how to quote.. But I ment like should I talk to the recruiter about it and ask them if I put down high school graduate because by the time I would go to BMQ I'd be one.

The closest recruiting center is fairly far so I've never been there and I'm not sure if I can submit more the. One application a year or how any of that works.


----------



## aesop081 (29 Jul 2011)

curriedb11 said:
			
		

> I'm new to the forums and don't know how to quote.. But I ment like should I talk to the recruiter about it and ask them if I put down high school graduate because by the time I would go to BMQ I'd be one.



If you have not graduated then don't say you have graduated. Should be self-evident.


----------



## curriedb11 (29 Jul 2011)

Okay I wasn't going to say graduate but I just wanted to check to make sure to not.

And should I apply before or after I graduate? Does it really change that much between each?


----------



## Ayrsayle (29 Jul 2011)

I'm actually heading into a RC in the next few minutes, so I will ask them on your behalf. It is never a bad idea to have your paperwork ready, even if you are not handing it in immediately. I can't see much wrong with putting in your paperwork now for when you DO graduate (and specify that you are not yet, but plan on being).

For Direct Entry Officers (my personal experience) we could apply in our final year, so I can't see why they wouldn't take your paperwork earlier. If they want your proof first however, it still would be a good idea to start the paperwork early, as some of it might take a while to complete.

I'll let you know when I get back (I live a few blocks from one and I was going anyway, so its no big issue for me)


----------



## Romanmaz (29 Jul 2011)

curriedb11 said:
			
		

> Okay here's the deal. I'm turning 17 on August 12. I'll be going into grade 12 after this summer and I'm wondering on if I should apply this summer/year or wait until the day I graduate.
> 
> If I apply this April when the jobs open up do I tell the recruiter I've graduated or do I explain to them that I'll have graduated in time for BMQ(I'm unsure when it is.. But I'll graduate June 28)?


There's no guarantee that infantry is going to be open next April, nor is there a guarantee that you will get a spot if it does open up. I'd personally recommend researching other occupations that may interest you to improve your chances of a job offer in the future.  :2c:  Go down to your local CFRC and talk to someone, they are there to help with your application and possibly open your eyes to other occupations you may have overlooked.
Good Luck!

Edit: Didn't see your post...


----------



## curriedb11 (29 Jul 2011)

Ayrsayle said:
			
		

> I'm actually heading into a RC in the next few minutes, so I will ask them on your behalf. It is never a bad idea to have your paperwork ready, even if you are not handing it in immediately. I can't see much wrong with putting in your paperwork now for when you DO graduate (and specify that you are not yet, but plan on being).
> 
> For Direct Entry Officers (my personal experience) we could apply in our final year, so I can't see why they wouldn't take your paperwork earlier. If they want your proof first however, it still would be a good idea to start the paperwork early, as some of it might take a while to complete.
> 
> I'll let you know when I get back (I live a few blocks from one and I was going anyway, so its no big issue for me)



thanks alot! That's extremely helpful since I lIve about 50km away from any recruiting centers.


----------



## medicineman (29 Jul 2011)

Another thought - most CFRC's have a toll free phone number to call - did you call there to talk to someone actually in the business?

MM


----------



## curriedb11 (29 Jul 2011)

No I haven't. I didn't know that it was toll-free. I'll call tomorrow when my dads home from work. Thanks for letting me know that!


----------



## Ayrsayle (29 Jul 2011)

Talked with the recruiter today - It is in your best interest to put in your application to start the process during your final year of study. This is not to say that there will be anything open in your desired trade when the selections are made, but you will have likely had SOME processing done, which makes everything else fall into line IF there is something open.

Definitely give them a call and talk to them about options. Infantry has been extremely competitive - might want to talk to them about that.

Be persistent in the calling if no one picks up - they might not be able to answer you immediately (if they are talking to someone at the desk, for example).

Good luck!


----------



## curriedb11 (29 Jul 2011)

Alright I will! Do you have any knowledge as to when the best time is to apply? Is April best or would it be better to start earlier?


----------



## Nauticus (29 Jul 2011)

curriedb11 said:
			
		

> Okay I wasn't going to say graduate but I just wanted to check to make sure to not.
> 
> And should I apply before or after I graduate? Does it really change that much between each?


Your whole application, including the tests that you complete (written, medical, interview) are factors in how competitive you are against someone else. Having little to no work experience, no high school diploma, etc., may make it more difficult to successfully apply, but that is the reality of the situation. If you haven't graduated, you can't claim you have; if you haven't graduated, it is more difficult to get a position.

With that said, it is not impossible, and it may depend on how you fare in other parts of the testing. Are you academically sound? Are you physically fit? Do you have volunteer/leadership experience, or other accomplishments? I don't ask these for you to answer them, I ask these so that you can get an idea of some of what may be looked at for an application.


----------



## Hitman (29 Jul 2011)

curriedb11 said:
			
		

> Okay here's the deal. I'm turning 17 on August 12. I'll be going into grade 12 after this summer and I'm wondering on if I should apply this summer/year or wait until the day I graduate.
> 
> If I apply this April when the jobs open up do I tell the recruiter I've graduated or do I explain to them that I'll have graduated in time for BMQ(I'm unsure when it is.. But I'll graduate June 28)?



I've known my references for 4 yrs, 11 months and asked if this was okay, since it would be 5 years by the time they were contacted. His reply was 'Have you known them for 5 years?' Should give insight into how to answer questions on the application.


----------



## curriedb11 (30 Jul 2011)

Okay so I'm CPR, First Aid, Defibrillator and Life Guard certified. Is that attractive on the application? I have little work experience(only babysitting and cleaning/helping teach at a local karate dojo), but I do have a lot of community service and can try to get a few more courses(i.e. a security license?).

I just don't really know what is the most beneficial thing. What makes the recruiters really look at the application and make it very competitive?


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (30 Jul 2011)

curriedb11 said:
			
		

> Okay so I'm CPR, First Aid, Defibrillator and Life Guard certified. Is that attractive on the application? I have little work experience(only babysitting and cleaning/helping teach at a local karate dojo), but I do have a lot of community service and can try to get a few more courses(i.e. a security license?).
> 
> I just don't really know what is the most beneficial thing. What makes the recruiters really look at the application and make it very competitive?



I was accepted into the Reserves in 2005..I had CPR, lotsa work experience, ran a porno store....etc.
IMO, what will get you into the fold will be the fact that you have been doing SOMETHING, instead of doing NOTHING.

Openings (seem to be) few right now, but if you can show that you're not just "some dude" looking for a job, your creds sure as hell won't hurt you.

HS


----------



## Ayrsayle (30 Jul 2011)

Echoing Hammer here, but still -

I wasn't working impressive jobs when I was selected - Working very part time as a personal care assistant, as a rock climbing coach, and as a chef - thought that would be marked against me on my application. Surprise was, my recruiter was more interested in the fact that I managed to piece together three low paying jobs into something that had kept me debt free then in being a general manager. Don't get me wrong, I'm sure that would have been a plus, but there are many ways to demonstrate yourself suitable for a job in the military (or at least satisfy the recruiter)

I assume you are young (please correct me if I am wrong) - I think they realize that younger individuals haven't had the opportunity to have extensive work experience, etc. They want to see that you've taken the opportunities available to you to further your own knowledge and for examples of your work ethic. Your school marks would be one of those strong tangibles they will look at, as well as having well rounded experiences from which to draw experience from (playing sports, hobbies, educational pursuits, etc). Aim for excellence and it will speak for itself.

There are many other threads on this board regarding what makes a suitable (and exceptional) candidate - settle in here for a while, fill out your profile, read EVERYTHING on here you can find (I've learned more then I expected simply by going though the boards and reading), and reap the knowledge that is at your fingertips. One of the things they look for is the ability to take the initiative and accomplish your tasks through your own hard work - no better place to start then now.

Good luck! if you had any particular questions about the recruitment process, I'd be happy to answer them if you send me a personal message (PM).


----------

